# Left out soup overnight...:(



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

We made turkey soup last night and forgot to put it in the fridge. Turkey stock, a little bit of turkey, celery, carrots, onions and rice. Our kitchen is the coolest room in the house. I hate to waste it, but I don't know if it is still okay to eat. What do you think?


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. If it were just vegetables it would probably be okay, but since it was meat I probably wouldn't eat it. I've done that before, I know it sucks!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I probably should stop answering these types of threads because when in doubt, I'd always throw it out. If there were no turkey, maybe I'd think it was okay but personally even then I could not save it.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We would heat it up to boiling and simmer it for at least 20 minutes. DH comes from a culture where meat dishes are left out, and they are simmered once a day. At first, it bothered me, but now I'm on board.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

i'd reheat and eat


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd reheat and eat too. We often leave meat out if I know the kitchen is going to be cool overnight. Never caused a problem. As pp stated, lots of other places don't have great cold storage options and get along just fine!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

There's rarely room for my soup pot in the fridge, so it sits out overnight all the time. The only time I'm extra sure to make room for it is if the soup has milk in it. Barring that, I'd just reheat it and eat it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't "get" why so many people seem to think that cooked meat harbors more germs than cooked vegetables. IME, it's the starchy vegetables that are prone to getting moldy.

I would heat up the soup thoroughly and then eat it.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
There's rarely room for my soup pot in the fridge, so it sits out overnight all the time. The only time I'm extra sure to make room for it is if the soup has milk in it. Barring that, I'd just reheat it and eat it.


I agree, have you ever seen a covered pot of plain rice left on the counter for 24 hours? eeks!


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd thow it out. Who knows what kind of heat-stable toxins might be lurking in that soup...


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd heat it to boiling for a few minutes and then consider it good.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I would reheat for a while and eat it too, as long as it didn't smell off. I know it's not up to restaurant code or anything, but I've been known to get lazy about putting away lunch leftovers and not getting them in the fridge until bedtime, and we've never gotten food poisoning. If it was longer than twelve hours or so, I'd be more prone to toss it.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up throwing it out. I cringed while doing it, thinking of the wasted food/money, but I had a bad episode of food poisoning a few months ago and couldn't risk it.


----------



## RGsMom (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd reheat it, maybe eat a little, but DH would eat it for sure... I mean, reheat and then try it if it tastes funky, then get rid of it, but if it seems fine, I'd eat it

Oh, just noticed you threw it out - NM


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I am always amazed at these threads also. You guys must have much stronger stomachs than I. I would throw the soup away without even thinking about it! I can't imagine eating food that might be bad - just yuck!!!


----------

